# bit stuck in my new drill



## HandyProfessor (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a new Schroeder egg-beater style hand drill (they sell it on amazon). One of my kids wanted to use it, and he put a 5/16th bit into it. Problem is, it's a 1/4 inch drill. 

Not very surprisingly, we can't get the bit back out. Turning the chuck just removes the entire chuck from the threaded shaft, rather than opening the chuck. I've tried everything I can think of, except explosives. 

I'd hate to just toss this birthday present in the trash. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

MG


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A vise and a wedge*

With the chuck removed from the drill, grip the drill shank in the vise about 1/4" off the jaws. Slip a prybar or 2 screwdrivers in between the vise jaws and the chuck. A sharp rap will drive the chuck upwards, off the bit, unless I miss my guess in which case, I owe you a beer.:drink: bill prepaid, just in case......


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have the chuck off, try tapping lightly on the jaws backwards. That should loosen the bit.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You might try to get a penetrating oil into the chuck before trying the above two suggestions.

G


----------



## HandyProfessor (Jun 19, 2010)

*Got it out! Thanks!*

On my way to trying the vise trick, I tried just tapping from behind, and out it came. (The WD40 probably didn't hurt.)

Thanks very much for all these suggestions! 

MG


----------

